# Hayley McQueen (Sky Sports News)



## Lollfred (Feb 23, 2012)

Hot or not ..... me say HOTTTTTTTTT


----------



## One Planer (Feb 23, 2012)

....................... And I would agree :thup:


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Feb 23, 2012)

Hayley and Natalie Sawyer are my 2 faves


----------



## john0 (Feb 23, 2012)

Natalie and her fun bags are much nicer :whoo:


----------



## Naybrains (Feb 23, 2012)

She make's the grade for me, I think i'd furnish her with a boob job though


----------



## HotDogAssassin (Feb 23, 2012)

Just had to Google her as I don't have Sky Sports and can confirm, Hot!  I guess she got her looks from her Mum.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 23, 2012)

Just reminds me of her dad, she's a big unit , defo 2 man job, wouldn't go home witha short wage packet to her.

Natalie Sawyer just looks dirty, mmmmmm


----------



## Dodger (Feb 23, 2012)

Ah the old female TV presenter thing!!

There are some great burds on the telly with my fav being Catriona Shearer from Reporting Scotland..


----------



## richart (Feb 23, 2012)

john0 said:



			Natalie and her fun bags are much nicer :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

I agree:whoo: Hayley looks too much like her dad.:mmm:


Ooops just notice you said that Steve !


----------



## Mr_T (Feb 23, 2012)

Definitely hot  George Thompson was my favourite until she left for F1  I may start taking interest in all this F1 malarkey


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2012)

Natalie Pinkham or Sarah Jane Mee for me. Georgie Thompson is my #1 though on sky now Di has left


----------



## Captainron (Feb 23, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 23, 2012)

Hayley and Natalie are hotter than the midday Sun
But so is Millie Clode.........
And a newbie called Olivia ( I think)


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 23, 2012)

I wouldn't kick any of them out of bed for farting!

This website should help remind you of why you enjoy sitting in front of sky sports news for hours on end, watching the same sports news repeat over and over and over again until you realise that even though you have sat there for 3 hours glued to the TV, you have absolutely no idea of what's going on in the sporting world, but you're pretty sure you know the breast size of each presenter and know exactly what you would say should they turn up on your doorstep asking for a pint of milk one day!

http://www.footballgeneration.co.uk/ssn_hayley.html


----------



## Achilles (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep, she's hot. Gotta love Sky Sports News. Really does take some beating when it comes to presenters (not counting Babestation  )


----------



## Evesdad (Feb 23, 2012)

Definatley hot, her and Natalie sawyer mmmmmmmmm





Sorry forgot to keep typing got side tracked!


----------



## Richardb1012302 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oh my, watching her now in all her glory


----------

